# HTML Seite in Java anzeigen



## Rob D. (23. Apr 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich versuche ein Hilfe Fenster anzuzeigen.
Ich lese mir den html formatierten Text aus einem File Zeile für Zeile in ein String Objekt.

Wie kann ich diesen String nun als HTML in einem Fenster rendernlassen. (also alle HTML Tags ausführen, und nicht
als Klartext anzeigen)

Meine Anwendung ist eine Java Applikation und KEIN APPLET !!

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen ????

Rob D.


----------



## bygones (23. Apr 2004)

schau die mal die JEditorPane an !


----------



## Rob D (23. Apr 2004)

Danke, sehr nett !
Falls es jemanden (außer mir) interessiert, ein Beispiel:


```
// Html Helpfile vom Filesystem Laden und anzeigen.

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.text.html.*;
import javax.swing.text.*;
import java.net.*;

public class fenster extends JFrame
{
  JEditorPane ediMain;
  URL url;

  public fenster()
  {
    try
    {
      	// Kann Http , lese File vom System und mache ein URL Object daraus!
	URL fn = ClassLoader.getSystemClassLoader().getResource("test.htm");

	// KANN WordPad RTF 1.0 Version, ohne Bilder,alle Schriften vom System und Grössen
	// URL fn = ClassLoader.getSystemClassLoader().getResource("testrtf.rtf");

      	ediMain = new JEditorPane(fn);
    
    }
    catch (Exception e){}
	
    getContentPane().add(ediMain);
    setSize(400,400);
    setVisible(true);
  }
  
  public static void main (String []args){
  new fenster();
  }
}
```


----------

